# Betta Help



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I just picked up a tank that splits for two bettas, and I'm super excited. I got a half moon and a twin tail half moon. 

I got the filter running and the water conditioner in, but I forgot to pick up a little heater. The water right now is cold because I just got it out of the tap 20 minutes ago, however, my clock in my room has a thermometer, and it is currently reading 83F degrees. My room doesn't have an A/C, that's out in the living room where the rats are, and I have a fan in my door blowing in the cold air, so I'm comfortable. 

What I need to know is should I run out right now and grab a tiny heater, or will the water reach room temp on it's own and be fine until winter? Obviously with a Minnesota winter I'm gonna want a heater, but until then, it will probably stay around 80F in my room, and I don't want to boil the fish. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

i dont really know. my betta didnt have a heater and she lived quite a long time but we didnt have AC then and we had great heating. i think you will be fine untill winter. also i wanted to point out that bettas arent supposed to have filters. its bad for them.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

This filter is designed for them. It's low flow, so not much water agitation. 

I just googled it, and every site I found said that they will live longer in a filtered tank. ~shrugs~ I dunno. I'm not an expert by any standard.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

oh well im glad then. high teck filter the best kind lol. XD


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I took out some water and added some warmer water, then I started to float them in their cups about 30 minutes ago, so in 30 minutes I'm gonna let them into their new home. 

Also, they will both need names. I'm thinking Flynn (from Tangled), and Kristoff (from Frozen).


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

I never used a heater with the last betta I had, Clifford, and he remained active and maintained a healthy appetite throughout his life. I just monitored the water temperature, so I'd think you would be fine if your living space is well insulated with a good reliable heating system? And I suppose it also depends on the general heartiness of the fish because I've also had a betta, Skittles, who had a heater...but I think he was more delicate health wise. Ahhh you've made me want bettas again!!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

It might be worth it to get two thermometers and a very small low watt heater too. Keep a thermometer on both ends of the tank since one side will be warmer than the other with a heater. How big is your tank? That can make a pretty big difference as well. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

This here is a good little heater that's good for 2-7gal and is temperature control so you can set what temp you want the tank to be that's best for the little guys. It has automatic shut off, so it will only turn on to heat when the temp drops below a specified setting that you can set. And it's pretty cheap! Has good reviews too. And if your tank is larger than 7 gal, they have larger sizes. Even if you don't use it right now, it's always good to have on hand for when they get sick, or you have a drop in temperature (but I would personally recommend getting this since it will only turn on when it's needed and bettas do much better in warm water).

Post a picture of your new bettas! Cute name ideas.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, bettas can handle a pretty wide range of temps. They come from rice paddies where the temps fluctuate. But they are a bit better with heat than cold. For practical purposes room temperature is fine. If your room doesn't stay at room temperature, then a high quality heater is a good idea. 

The only problem is that most small cheap heater are junk and will either cook your fish or let them freeze. You definitely need a water thermometer, which should set you back around $1.00 to $2.00 and maybe a decent heater, which usually isn't cheap. Living world made an inexpensive one that worked OK for tanks as small as 2.5 gal. But for modern equipment look into ebo jager or visitherm. There are a few other good brands, but mostly cheap is junk.

Best luck.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I highly recommend this group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/816372621736166/?fref=nf

They are super knowledgeable about all things betta and very friendly too


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! I bought a heater today (pay day) cause one of the bettas is injured and with meds in the tank they advised me to make sure it's at a higher temp. I got a fancy little one that has a light so that I know when it's heating and when the tank is good. My boyfriend is gonna get me a thermometer from his work. He works at a place that sells parts to make beer, so they have submersible thermometers that he can get for almost nothing. The tank is 2.5 gallons, split for 2 bettas. They are spoiled, each with plants, a leaf hammock, and a castle to hide in. The twin tail likes to sit on the suction cup of his leaf hammock. It's kinda adorable. I'll check out the Facebook page, thanks!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, now that I'm off my phone, I can post pics. And typing is easier for me that posting on the phone. 

So there was a problem with the tank that let the bettas get at each other overnight the first night I had the tank. One is fine, the other is pretty beat up. They are on Bettafix, which had good reviews on Amazon, and is supposed to help keep the betta healthy so his fin can heal. My understanding is that it will prevent bacterial infections so that the fin can heal. Here are some pics:

First, the whole tank:









Now the Twin Tail Half Moon:



























And the injured Half Moon Tail:


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

80 is PLENTY warm for a betta! Get up much higher and you may have water that's too hot. If it gets to 90, I would be afraid of boiling him! They thrive in tropical climates, but can survive in a range of temps. Mine is in a 5 gallon tank upstairs where the air is usually around 72. Paisley (my betta) is still alive and well. You will want a heater in the winder, though. A water heater for a fish tank is only going to make the water temp about 5 - 10 degrees warmer than the ambient temperature, though, so you will still need to have a warm house when it gets pretty cool out. If it has a light, it should also be significantly warmer.


----------

